# Federation of Texas Aquarium Societies Oct. 25-27



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.houstonaquariumsociety.org/fotas2013.html

OCTOBER 25-27, 2013 Houston Texas

Photo Show, Betta Show, Guest Speakers, Auction, Banquet

Lots of events, which are all free. Details on the above link.


----------

